# Powerhouse Status



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/STATUS.html

Nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

WITHOUT DUPLICATION COMPLETE DETAILS CAN BE FOUND:
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/STATUS.html

You may need to refresh browsers to see web changes.

*NEW TIMES SAT AND SUN: 8:00AM-3:00PM*

Now... you should get a call IF YOU GAVE US YOUR NUMBER on your registration or by email when paid online. 

Get'em!
Nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Are ya bitin your fingernails yet? Sorry Nip i had to! LOL


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

With tonights most recent forcast I'm fearless... 

Just wanna make sure the green fishItis' doesn't make some turn into lead feet!

Now everyone can stop for an eggMcmuffin', cup of coffee and a comfortable poop before blastoff  

Nip
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/APRIL14APRIL15.html


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nip, as an outsider looking in, I think you need to more clear...  

Just kidding buddy.

Have a great tournament and good luck to all. Catch a bunch :B but most of all, be afe!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Get'em BigD!!!

There will be some OGF'rs on hand as well to represent!!! Let them know I got the pm...I'm runnin' wild though- zero time to respond!

Again anyone just catching up on this thread... details for CHANGE IN START/FINISH times for POWERHOUSE...info here:
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/STATUS.html

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nip you might as well face it.. you're not gonna be getting much sleep tonight 

props to the emergency plan..just another reason why your directing skills rock!

good luck to everyone who is fishin', can I atleast stop by for breakfast?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I said it once, and I'll say it again............Nip Your Awesome!!! Good Luck everyone  WB


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Comeon WB rise n' shine!!!!

Thanks for the charma! Mother Nature held out for us to start at least- now it's our turn to flo the sho...

Get there early- get there safe- we have smiles for all!

Nip


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hey Nip..........I was up, had breakfest made and getting geady to go  Hubby got up Sick  Sorry again that we didn't make it there. Talk about being bummed out! WB


----------

